# Flyfishing the floaters



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone ever fish the floaters? (boomvang, hoover, sunrise) 
We go offshore every year to the close (30-50 mile) rigs, structure and shrimp boats. Do good on kings, snapper, AJ's, Jacks. really wanting to get into some tuna on the fly rod though. Not sure what to expect at the floaters though, anyone have any advice?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Probably catch black fin during the day. Just look for them schooling on the surface. Yellow fin may be a little trickier though. Your best shot for them would probably be chunking them up at night then trying to get a fly in there to them. 

Also if you find a good rip or weedline you may have a shot at a dorado or Wahoo.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I bought a 12wt set up a few years back with the sole purpose of catching a tuna on the fly. We've chummed up the black fin a bunch but it seems I never have my fly rod with me when we are into the tuna. 

I have caught kings, lots of mahi, and sharks offshore on the 8 wt though. Kings and sharks were chummed after bringing 1 alongside with conventional tackle. They usually I'll get. A follower or two that you can cast to. For whatever reason, they seem to like blue/white and red/white deceivers.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a friend that brings his 12wt, & has good success with it.
seen him nail a couple school size yellows with it (40-60#)


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Bird said:


> I bought a 12wt set up a few years back with the sole purpose of catching a tuna on the fly. We've chummed up the black fin a bunch but it seems I never have my fly rod with me when we are into the tuna.
> 
> I have caught kings, lots of mahi, and sharks offshore on the 8 wt though. Kings and sharks were chummed after bringing 1 alongside with conventional tackle. They usually I'll get. A follower or two that you can cast to. For whatever reason, they seem to like blue/white and red/white deceivers.


Anything pink works for me.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a 10wt just for that - was going this weekend behind shrimp boats but it looks like the forecasts might not work out.

I even have steel leader for the toothty critters


----------

